# Finger Ring removal



## vj_tiwari (Mar 20, 2010)

Please help me as Dx coding for "Finger Ring removal".

Patient come to ED for this & he is unable to remove his ring from his finger.

Can I code for this like, 915.6 & E917.4 Or else this is a medical case.

Revert ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## OCD_coder (Mar 20, 2010)

*finger ring removal*

If the finger is not infected use and stricture ecode:  915.8, E928.5


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey Michelle,

Thanks again. Yaa, I get this, but if suferficial injury is not mentioned do we code like 959.5 or 915.6 B'coz ring is foreign object.

Please revert.

VJ.


----------

